# Logo design..creation



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Home Haunters News and Reviews is pleased to introduce our new logo for the E'zine.

We turned to RedCrow Design and talked with Armando about the ideas we had.
After asking a few question's as to what we were after, we received a rough sketch for the logo, asking "is this the idea you're after?". I was blown away, to say the least, as how an idea started to come to life, how someone was able to go off a few questions&#8230;..and nail the idea we were after.

I didn't want anything really elaborate, just something simple, kinda oldskool and cartoonie. Which is why I was hesitant on turning to Redcrow as they do some amazing stuff. After learning the fact that RedCrow does more than the insane websites I have seen by them and hearing how easy they are to work with, I decided to contact them. I do have to say that, I was impressed by the service I received and the attention to detail I received from Redcrow. Very easy to work with.

I would urge everyone to pay a visit to Redcrow Design at www.redcrowdesign.net and see the many different services they offer. You wont be disappointent.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool john looks great


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

So do you have a name for the little guy yet? He's awesome!!

I love Redcrow's work. And his cartoony is as great as his 3-D elaborate (I think my favorite of his is ZombieSirens). Besides, if you want a cartoony looking skeleton with a lot of personality and liveliness, always ask a Mexican... you know, that whole Dia de los Muertos thing. Every October down there they surround themselves with skellies partying and working and just doing all the things that people do.

You got a great site and a great logo to go with it now!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks great and I agree the little guy needs a name.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

"We went through all the usual baby names... 
Lucifer...
Benito...
Mao.

Then we came to our senses, something a child could live with...

Pubert."


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How much did it cost? Was thinking about changing Hauntseeker site.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> How much did it cost? Was thinking about changing Hauntseeker site.


DT, im not the type of person to generaly say what something cost when it comes to a service. I would say though, if your thinking about it, Sent them an e-mail.

Thanks guys for liking it. As for a name,,,,,,in time, he will get one.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

ScareShack said:


> DT, im not the type of person to generaly say what something cost when it comes to a service. I would say though, if your thinking about it, Sent them an e-mail.
> 
> Thanks guys for liking it. As for a name,,,,,,in time, he will get one.


I did thank you.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Redcrowdesign ROCKS!!!!! And he's a super nice guy! Looks awesome J!!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet I should contact this guy sometime to discuss comercial art work!

That's a very slick web design that he made for you! I'm in training to do what he does so thanks for leading me to his site


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

SS - Got your new logo / link on my rip86.org web page.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Hey SS! Did your boy stub his toe? LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I knew you were up to something with this new avatar..
nice logo


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks rip and lilly. 
TD, i quess he did injury somehow...lol


----------

